#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic Data Processing

## ali12

Dear Friend,
I need this Learning Media, Please Share or Exchange it with me:

Seismic Data Processing

This tutorial is aimed particularly at new graduates and company new starts, but will also be invaluable for anyone working within the petroleum industry who deals directly or indirectly with seismic data. The course comprises:
Covers the basic geology and mathematics required to understand the fundamentals of seismic data processing
Contains almost 1000 photographs, diagrams and seismic sections and includes the equivalent of 300 typed pages of text and illustrations
Covers every aspect from seismic acquisition to seismic inversion and AVO analysis
Much of the tutorial is interactive
No particular processing system is assumed



This course has been developed in conjunction with WDP Computer Services.

For a copy of this tutorial on PC floppy disk or to request further information please contact the Petroleum Training Centre.
Thanks.See More: Seismic Data Processing

----------


## abdool

Hi Ali,
Here's the Link for you:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You need Java to run the interactive sessions and exercises.

I saw that you have GMG Mes**xpert 11.02, would you kindly share that.
The Paradigm Epos 3 SE you have, dose this include Focus & Geodepth, or is it only interpretation ?? 

Regards

----------


## ali12

Thanks Dear Abdool,
Please ,could you send me your mail? I will send you Pa-t-ch and license for mesa, but due to my slow internet in Iran (as you know) you have to download the soft from its site or maybe other can share it, if now i will try to upload it tomorrow.
best wishes.
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## hsalehh

Dear Abdool,
please let me share this valuable Tutorial by submit the correct Pass because I tried **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and it gives errors.

----------


## blacksea

> Dear Abdool,
> please let me share this valuable Tutorial by submit the correct Pass because I tried **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and it gives errors.



paswd:  egpet.net

----------


## abdool

Good Guess blacksea,
I made this archive long time ago, and actually I forgot the password.
The correct pass is egpet.net

Enjoy learning...

----------


## zarei

I was wondering if you'd mind sending me mes*a license.
it is my mail address, thanks in advance.
a_zarei2003@yahoo.com

----------


## salimfly

Please send me path and license for Mesa 11.
Many thanks
salimfly@hotmail.com

----------


## olubij

the file is corrupted can you please upload it again
Thanks

----------


## abdool

I think you have bad internet connection.
the file is OK, try downloading it another time.

----------


## trezor43

Great sharing!!! Very useful!!! Thank you very much!!!

----------


## asabdu

Hello 

Am new member, I need roxar IRAP RMS, plz can some one help me?

----------


## johnvarenda

hi everyone....
Can anyone explain about the TWAIN and OCR..
Thanks..
.........................


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Seismic Data Processing

----------


## jeetu

Please send me path and license for Mesa 11.
Many thanks!!!!!!!!!!1 :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jeetu

Please send me path and license for Mesa 11.
Many thanks!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
my email id is email Id IS jtu2010@gmail.com
i have some seismic interpretation software .if u need ,i will send u.............

----------


## ashashash

please can u upload PDF formate

----------


## crai0cata

can you send me the license for mesa 11
crainiceanucatalin@gmail.com

----------


## ggis

Thank you !!!

----------


## tkusumo

I have installer MESA 11.2 & installed already in my PC.
The link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And also have that ******** : 



```
http://rs283.rapidshare.com/files/253021883/GMG_mesa11.rar
```


But I dont know to cure this software by this ********, can some one help me please to do this step by step?

Thanks & Best Regards,
ametunk05@yahoo.com

----------


## kasheegeo@yahoo.com

Dear ALL,

I am very glad to see the Q&A on the different issues...
I need a CGM viewer can any body help me???? I hope for good response.

Thanks, Kashif

----------


## tc040586

Please send me path and license for Mesa 11.
Many thanks
tiggichoanji@gmail.com

----------


## crai0cata

Give me your email adress

----------


## Geopad

Can some body explain how to download the installer for Mesa 11 from GMG ftp link.It asks for username & password. Can anyone provide it.

Thanks.

----------


## mohamed khairy

:Smile: thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brothers, 



I hope you will be fine. 
I need help.
If anyone of you have experience of seismic unix, please help and guide me for my research work
I am waiting for helping response. 
Special thanks in advance

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.comSee More: Seismic Data Processing

----------


## olubij

hi all, does anyone has a tutorial of step by step instruction on how to process  MARMOUSI seismic data - the data is  synthetic seismic to model the complex structural geology - 
i will appreciate any tutorial on how to do this .....

----------


## Eliko

Does anyone know how to do "Pre migration spectral shaping"?






> Dear Friend,
> I need this Learning Media, Please Share or Exchange it with me:
> 
> Seismic Data Processing
> 
> This tutorial is aimed particularly at new graduates and company new starts, but will also be invaluable for anyone working within the petroleum industry who deals directly or indirectly with seismic data. The course comprises:
> Covers the basic geology and mathematics required to understand the fundamentals of seismic data processing
> Contains almost 1000 photographs, diagrams and seismic sections and includes the equivalent of 300 typed pages of text and illustrations
> Covers every aspect from seismic acquisition to seismic inversion and AVO analysis
> ...

----------


## petrofar

guys
please let me share this valuable Tutorial by submit the correct Pass and i need to have messa my email 
vsarzasa@yahoo.com

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear All
I need seismic on site QC tutorial (Vista Software) rather than its help docs
regards

----------


## dromoh

hi addol

I need too GMG Mes**xpert 11.02 medcine, would you kindly share that. to my email: mohamed_mebarkia@hotmail.com , thanks

----------


## aitimbddsh

sorry, the file is corrupted. Can you upload it again. Thank you

----------


## ebes

Canyou shatre the media with me?I really  need this Tutorial。
My email：isaacadolf@126.com 
Thank you very much！！！

----------


## zhuhuan

I need it either, thanks.
My email:   jonas19821001@yahoo.com

----------


## efrainlav

> I need it either, thanks.
> My email:   jonas19821001@yahoo.com



Hi, what do you need?? Me   sa?? I have it, if you need it contact me.

----------


## adonis

hi, does any one hav -unisies-. pls share, looking for it for long time. thanks

----------


## Aung Kyaw Htoo

Dear Sir,

My name is Aung Kyaw Htoo, junior Geologist and working in petroleum company.
I am now trying to learn the Seismic Processing, therefore I wish to
request your favor.
I have seem your kind message in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], if you have
convenient period, I wish to learn "Seismic data processing
interactive tutorial" of Fugro by your kind share.

And I have some of Geophysics software, there HRS, ------- suite and Opentect.
There are available share to you, Sir.

With best Regards,

Kyaw

----------


## efrainlav

Hello Aung, well I have something of FUGRO that is basic information to learn about seismic processing. Also I've working on seismic unix, a seismic free software. I can share this to you  if you wish. You can contact me through gmail or hotmail, with efrainlav@

See More: Seismic Data Processing

----------


## scarerosey

Seismic data is a computer analysis data recorded to create sub surface image and property.It is also manipulate required data  for image and this software is also design a data with tools.It is also collection of resources to provide the information about data.

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would be very grateful if anybody could help me find the following Geophysical related books:

-3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo  2006
-Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
-Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)  1999
-Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
-Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R.  2005
-Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L.  1986
-Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J.  2006

Thanks very much in advance.

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3 and SKUA/GOCAD latest version and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------

